
Jack Dorsey Confirms Departures of Several Twitter Execs - shayannafisi
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/24/jack-confirms-departures-of-various-twitter-execs/
======
27182818284
He made this announcement on Twitter by posting an image of text to get around
the obsolete 140 char problem

